

Show HN: Pictuo is a visual RSS reader - mikegee
http://pictuo.com/

======
mikegee
Pictuo is basically a visual RSS reader at its core. I'm a designer and I was
tired of using text oriented readers like Google Reader to consume all my
image based feeds. I've been working on this for awhile, but I recently
removed the invitation system. Feedback welcome!

~~~
ttran4
Great idea! UI is also great and easy to use but you should put an example for
the custom feed.

~~~
mikegee
Not sure what you mean. Do you mean the landing page screen? I am in the
middle of a redesign of that page. Hoping to have it up this week.

------
joshschreuder
It's great stuff! Perhaps a tiny bit slow to load images - can you scale back
the number per page or something to speed it up?

------
iwasphone
Nice. The world is finally ready for this!

